# Anyone have the Rockford premium sound?



## MaternaSER (Oct 22, 2003)

Whats up?
I have the SE-R (non spec v), I want the Rockford premium sound package they have for the spec v. Is it any good? 

I currently have a "10 kicker solobaric L5, and pioneer (220w) 6.5's as a system and im really unhappy.

Would this a good upgrade? I'm not looking for power, im looking for some quality sound.

Any comments are key.

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, it's really not any good.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

this has nothing to do with a qr25...moved


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Factory sound systems blow. be thankful you didnt get it beacuse it would have been a bitch to bypass the factory amps and everything. Just start over with some high quality SQ parts. Beleive it or not, you can build a reasonable SQ system for about a grand. Find out what your interested in and we will tell you what we think


----------



## ctech1180 (Jan 25, 2004)

MaternaSER,

Well here I go, hope I won't get killed here. I have an 02 non spec se-r also. It came with the Rockford package. IMO, for factory it is very good. One of the best 'factory' system I have heard. It has a nicely concealed 8" rockford sub in the trunk and I believe the full range speakers are clarion. My biggest gripe is definately the lack of contol. The head unit is as basic as it gets. Just balance, fade, bass and treble. But like everyone else has stated if you are going to add a better system than what u have, don't go with the rockford system. You could get a much better setup for probably less than you could get this system for... (imo) It works for me for now, I will eventually get something better but performace is more important to me right now. Sorry for the long winded message about nothing, but hope this helps...


----------



## ctech1180 (Jan 25, 2004)

Punkrocka436, I see your in Charlottesville, VA. I get up there quite a bit. I know this is off topic and very broad, but have u seen that bright yellow Neon SRT4. My friend was up there not too long ago with his TransAM convertible. He is pushing about 360HP now and this thing was almost keeping up with him. Just curious if you have run into any srt4's in your travels... or anyone for that matter...


----------



## greatnorthernspec (Aug 26, 2003)

the factory system is clear but bass blows ass.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I concur that the RF system is poop. Up here in Canada I had to get it to get a sunroof. So weak. The 8" sub doesn't hit true sub bass notes and the whole system is ohm loaded down to get that whoping 300W and it's evident that it has no headroom. Real world 4ohm power it's less than half that. You should get another bigger amp to drive that 10. If it still doesn't cut it pick up some better fronts.


----------

